# Sore throught



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anybody know of anything that works really good & fast for a sore through?? I have a charity event concert on friday and my throught is starting to be messed up any remedies or suggestions?!?!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mix 1tbs ground ginger (I buy it already ground up in a jar from Walmart) with two tbs honey and 1.5 tbs lemon juice. Then fill the cup with hot water and drink up. It's always fixes mine instantly. I don't think you're over 21 but to those that are old enough I sometimes add a shot or two of rye to it too.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have read that gargling with salt water works, but I can't get past the taste


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

Cinnamon, honey, ginger, and water. Mix it up, I've heard it's a miracle worker! Also good for your matabolism..


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you everybody for pr your tips, i ended up not singing as my throught got a raspyness to it. I was supposed to sing "Brown eyed girl" by Van Morrison, but event hough i didn't preform the event raised over $1,000!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Peppermint tea with honey. Helps me.


----------

